# Recommendations for 5 Gallon Betta Tankmates



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

So I finally got my nano tank all set up. This all started with me getting a 2.5 gallon QT for a sick Betta in the large community tank and the decision to keep him in his own lower-current tank after his miraculous recovery. I could've sworn he was done for. The off-brand 2.5 sprang a leak after I moved it to the dresser so I went to the LFS and the 2.5 and 5.5 gallon Aqueons were both the same price so that was really no choice at all. Now I've got it all set up with all the equipment running:

Hydor Theo 25 watt submersible heater
Deep Blue BioMaxx Nano HOB
Finnex Stingray Clip Light










Initially I was going to keep him alone with a few Nerites but now I've got a bit higher carrying capacity to work with due to the extra gallonage and I was considering getting him a tankmate or two but I'm at a loss as to what would be appropriate in terms of the small tank size, the 82 degree temperature, and the behavior profile of Bettas. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I keep Red Cherry Shrimp with mine. I had a small Algae Eater with him for about a month and they did fine together but the Algae Eater made his way out of a small opening in the top of the tank.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ Cross your fingers that the betta doesn't decide the cherries are food at some point. Sometimes they're fine, and never really realize it, otherwise, suddenly, no shrimp within a few days.

MOST Bettas (there are some hyper aggressive ones that won't tolerate _anything_ in their tank) do well with Otos and Nerites. Your tank is on the small side for a pair of Otos but if you keep a close eye on parameters it could work. Ditto a pair of Nerites.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

I would stick with nerites, 5 gallons is too small for the betta not to be stressed out by more active fish. Cherries are likely to be eaten, though as mentioned some people are able to get away with it.


----------



## GrantF (Jan 5, 2015)

I doubt that shrimp will last very long in your tank unless you plant it much heavier than what it is now. They'll need places to hide if they're going to survive, and for the most part your tank is pretty open.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

my betta took out 3 pretty big ghost shrimp in a week, even been fed 3x+ a day+ a lot of plants lol also took interest in any snails tentacles? i guess? when the snails were cruising the glass he'd eventually come and stare down and strike them...


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, I had considered shrimp but as some of you have mentioned there's a high probability that they will become food for the Betta. I've seen it firsthand which discourages me from that course. I plugged the data into the Aqadvisor and it suggests that I could get away with an Oto but they aren't well suited for temperatures above 79F and 82F is a significant margin above that.

So I suppose I'm looking for a small, relatively sedentary algae-eater that prefers higher temperatures and is fine with a small tank size. Sounds like I've got my work cut out for me.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Bettas are usually ok with Otos. They're kinda hyper when the move position, but most Otos are relatively sedentary when they're working on one spot, and don't seem to work up bettas too much. You could try it, and move them to another tank or return them if the betta appears overly-interested, but I think you could probably get away with it. They do need a stable tank, however. 78 degrees is perfectly fine for both Otos and Bettas. There's no need to go higher than that... you'll fight evaporative water loss a LOT more, use a LOT more energy keeping it that warm, and frankly it can lead to more bacteria and it's harder on your plants. 78 is the best temp, IMO, outside of certain specialty situations.

Nerites are nearly always 100% fine with bettas. Larger snails with more robust / visible tentacles, like Mystery snails (which don't really eat algae anyway) might have a problem, but Nerite tentacles are really really small, and their body stays entirely within their shell 99.5% of the time, even when cruising, unlike some other snails, so they're quite protected. They're by far the most reliably-compatible snail for bettas.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Bettas are pretty much loners. RCS will get eaten, even smaller pond snails will get eaten *crunch* but they breed so fast, a pretty nerite or two's probably your best bet, I kept my first betta with a larger glass/ghost shrimp, but that shrimp tried to eat the betta


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

xenxes said:


> Bettas are pretty much loners. RCS will get eaten, even smaller pond snails will get eaten *crunch* but they breed so fast, a pretty nerite or two's probably your best bet, I kept my first betta with a larger glass/ghost shrimp, but that shrimp tried to eat the betta


LOL I used to have 3 ghost shrimp in with my prior betta, and finally pulled them out into my main tank after I caught them harassing the betta one too many times!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had bettas that eat shrimp. I've had shrimp that decided to trim betta's tails. 

I used to have a female with a colony of Heterandria Formosa, least 'killiefish' (not a killie). She did fine, but she also did fine in a pond getting bumped into by hyperactive danios.


----------

